# Aquabid SNE



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It's that time again...SNE on AquaBid is this Saturday, December 19, from 7:00 pm EST-??? Go to www.aquabid.com and click on "One-Hour Auctions." That takes you to the SNE.

For those who don't know, SNE is a series of one-hour auctions with reduced prices on plants, breeding supplies, live foods, etc. Betta Fish member JDAquatics will be offering reduced prices on USA Current lighting along with FREE SHIPPING. If you've been wanting to try tissue cultures or Dwarf Orange Crayfish (CPO) this is a great place to start.

Fishguy_1955 has a variety of breeding supplies and live food cultures. I can recommend him, JDAquatics and nofishtoday (BamaPlants). I buy my red clay/Iron tabs from nofishtoday.

Have fun!

Oh, and if you've bought from others who participate whom you can recommend please feel free to add them. I'm sure there are other good sellers but I've only done business with the above.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Welp. Right after I promised myself not to buy any more live plants. Great timing LOL thanks for the info x


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I know.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

You know what I have been waiting to order to hide in my cholla wood???? Seeing that xmas money fly out the door lol. Thanks didn't know about the specials. Guess I know what I am doing tom


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Yes also highly recommend Bama Plants. Where I get mineralized topsoil from. Great products and great customer service.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Aaand I bought three more plants. Good thing there's no such thing as "overplanted" because I really am getting close to that LOL


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Ugg just signed up to bid on aquabid and it takes 24 hrs to approve me. Anyway, I can still order from JD before auction over?


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Got approval yeah!!! Boy how easy it is to click, click, click! That could get me in trouble lol. Got order in for crayfish and plants. Thanks again Russell for info on auction. Glad finally had a chance to order from JD! *and *if anyone needs some cholla wood I know a great seller


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Aha wanna compare haul list? I got 7 plants and a cave LOL

Speaking of, can anyone explain why Cholla wood is so special? I see that people go crazy over them, so I got curious


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Oh $#%^ it. They offer packages too! $5 for 5 crypts? Can't say no to that XD I really need to just go to bed and stop checking AquaBid on my phone LOL


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Don't feel bad I just won an ebay fish. Blowing up the credit card tonight!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Cholla wood is great because not only does it have a lot of texture and visual interest, it provides great hides for shrimp or crayfish because it is hollow. I just got a shipment from Russell and I absolutely love it!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

TMJ: Thank you for the compliment. Isn't #261 wonderful?



Seren27 said:


> <<Snip>>
> 
> Speaking of, can anyone explain why Cholla wood is so special? I see that people go crazy over them, so I got curious


Speaking for myself, I like the look. Cholla is soft enough for wood-eating fish like Pleco to chew yet doesn't seem to deterioriate. Inverts use the sticks, which are hollow, to hide in until their carapace harden when they molt.

It really comes down to what floats your boat. ;-)


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> TMJ: Thank you for the compliment. Isn't #261 wonderful?
> 
> Yes!! and love the extra pieces and floating plants too! My boys love new hides have been nibbling at plants it all evening. Even the shrimp got in the action and swam up and nabbed a piece of duckweed and pulled it back down. Just when he got it situated it floated back up. I laughed my head off at this poor little guy that wondered what happened to his snack.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Did you buy a Betta?

I have an opening as Clooney, my Plakat, died a few days ago. He had suffered an injury but seemed to be doing well: Eating, active, jumping for his pellets and had regrowth on his caudal one day and the next he was gone. Betta can be fragile and perplexing critters.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Yes I bought a little koi girl. I have been looking for a koi for sometime and really liked the color patterns on this girl. First time I have bought online and will have one shipped. She will be my last betta for awhile. I have a couple of potential adoptions after first of the year. I'll see if they pan out or not. For now, I am maxed out on tanks and space.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Don't feel bad I just won an ebay fish. Blowing up the credit card tonight!


That doesn't make me feel better as I just won an eBay fish myself LOL multicolor CT boy x I'm in love already <3 oh and congrats on your new koi girl! I'm sure she's pretty  I have real kois back home. So koi Bettas make me think of a miniature version of my fishes back home LOL they're interesting x

Oh and thanks for the explanation about Cholla guys! I don't have shrimps or any kind of invertebrates for now... but I'll keep it in mind for future reference


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Seren27 said:


> Oh $#%^ it. They offer packages too! $5 for 5 crypts? Can't say no to that XD I really need to just go to bed and stop checking AquaBid on my phone LOL


I could not resist that deal either!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Kaxen said:


> I could not resist that deal either!


Neither could I!


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Did anyone get the "assortment plant" package? I skipped that one but now I'm curious what comes in them LOL all it says is something like: "don't know what plant you want? or do you just want a bunch of cheap plants? Here's an assortment of plants, picked by me".


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I got the bunch assortment too. 

I'm not the most picky aquascaper so it's like "eh, whatever doesn't die is good with me" hahaha


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I've been trying Jacob's tissue culture plants and so far have been very, very pleased. Especially with the various "micro" Swords and Crypts. Someday I'll take pictures...Someday I'll start a journal......


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Will they ever hold a thing similar to SNE for live Bettas?  I know I'll have room for another next year.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I've never seen live Betta on an SNE. But they might. The SNEs are the third Saturday of every month. I try to remember to post on the Thursday or Friday before.

I spent time buying from JDAquatics last night even though I received a big order on Tuesday or Wednesday. Forget the fish....I need more tanks for the plants. :-D


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Lol, I also need tanks for plants. It is more fun than growing things in the backyard


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Don't give me ideas guys lol I'm at a point where I'm going by the pokemon rule when it comes down to plants: gotta catch 'em all!!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Seren27 said:


> Don't give me ideas guys lol I'm at a point where I'm going by the pokemon rule when it comes down to plants: gotta catch 'em all!!


Haha good one! How did I miss the $5 for 5 crypts???? Love to see a pix of your new fish when you get it in. 

You know you are in deep when you need to be focused on getting house ready for company and instead you are figuring out how to arrange your tanks and plants before new fish arrive!! lol


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you all for the kind words. I have found myself over the last couple months having several varieties of plants not quite in large enough quantities to list so thought I would try the assortment packages. I would be very interested in feedback from those who got them. If things go well I may offer more on the next SNE, perhaps include vals, swords, or another rooted group....
Hope you enjoy the plants! Even with the holidays coming up I have gone ahead and mailed out most of the orders today and will be keeping an eye on them to make sure they get to where they are going.
Let me know that they arrive safe!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

JDAquatics said:


> Thank you all for the kind words. I have found myself over the last couple months having several varieties of plants not quite in large enough quantities to list so thought I would try the assortment packages. I would be very interested in feedback from those who got them. If things go well I may offer more on the next SNE, perhaps include vals, swords, or another rooted group....
> Hope you enjoy the plants! Even with the holidays coming up I have gone ahead and mailed out most of the orders today and will be keeping an eye on them to make sure they get to where they are going.
> Let me know that they arrive safe!


Thanks JD. I got confirmation they were shipped. I think mine will arrive tom. Will let you know when all arrived. Will look forward to future SNE deals  Have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Praying mines arrive in a reasonable amount of time. I've already had like five delayed boxes this December. oTL


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Has anyone received their plants yet? I assume most of us receive the shipping confirmation on Sunday. My tracking number still says "pre-shipment info received" and nothing else. Since it's a 3-day priority shipping I assume it should be here today, but apparently not? Most mails get here by noon, usually. So I'm a little worried.


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

Seren27, i have not sent your plants out yet. I prepared the shipping label and with it taking 3 day i did not want to mail it out Monday since that would be a Thursday delivery if anything went wrong it would sit at the post office over the holiday. And with the track record from usps lately i decided against shipping for a Saturday delivery. ...i suspect that would get delayed and sit over the weekend. I do apologize for not letting you know. I will mail out Saturday and they should be delivered on Tuesday. I will include a little extra for the trouble. 
The two day shipments i did send out and they should get delivered today. 
Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

JDAquatics said:


> Seren27, i have not sent your plants out yet. I prepared the shipping label and with it taking 3 day i did not want to mail it out Monday since that would be a Thursday delivery if anything went wrong it would sit at the post office over the holiday. And with the track record from usps lately i decided against shipping for a Saturday delivery. ...i suspect that would get delayed and sit over the weekend. I do apologize for not letting you know. I will mail out Saturday and they should be delivered on Tuesday. I will include a little extra for the trouble.
> The two day shipments i did send out and they should get delivered today.
> Sorry for the confusion!


Oh you're fine, don't worry. I'm just a bit paranoid. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

JD I got plants and crayfish today. Love new plants and crayfish are so cute!! I am very pleased. Thank you!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

got my cray and plants today too!

wow the $5for5 bunch plants is a lot!


----------

